# PR sticker on passport



## attuu (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,
Just heard that PR sticker on passport is not a requirement anymore, people said HA is not issuing the PR sticker after April this year, PR certificate will be right document.
However, it doesn't make sense to me. What if you travel aboard, and you don't have a valid visa or PR sticker on your passport? 
Can anyone confirm this? or any experience related?
Thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

This is not true. PR endorsment in your passport will always be done.

Stickers will always be issued IF you have a passport and you want to travel outside the country.

They are not required as long as you are not traveling. There are PR holders who came to South Africa through refugee status and thus cannot get a passport from their home country in most cases.


----------



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Well my colleague received her PR end of April and was advised the same. They told her that she would be required to have her certificate on her when re entering SA.

This was advised in Cape Town.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you must have your certificate - that is the key document.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Going to collect my PR certificate on Friday, my immigration practitioner told me the same story that they dont give sticker anymore, so I must keep that certificate as safely as possible because they dont give duplicates anymore. Will confirm this on Friday


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

attuu said:


> Hi all,
> Just heard that PR sticker on passport is not a requirement anymore, people said HA is not issuing the PR sticker after April this year, PR certificate will be right document.
> However, it doesn't make sense to me. What if you travel aboard, and you don't have a valid visa or PR sticker on your passport?
> Can anyone confirm this? or any experience related?
> Thanks


This is true,,there are notices to that effect at the Harrison HA and I witnessed people that wanted PR stickers in their passports and were turned away and referred to the notices. Doesn't make sense though especially if you are now expected to travel with a certificate that is VERY hard to replace should it get lost.:sad:


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Alright. I didn't see this one coming.

Is it possible to laminate the certificate now that it's gonna be used a lot?

Sometimes, Home Affairs are just frustrating.


----------

